# Netbeans 8.2 IDE Problem - Java Debugger stopped working, please help.



## grecinos (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been working on a Java app for the past couple months.  I've been using NetBeans 8.2 IDE on Windows 10 and it has been working near flawless.  That is, until yesterday....  For some reason, when I go to run or debug my app, the IDE comes back with this error message:

C:\Users\[myuser name]\AppData\Local\NetBeans\Cache\8.2\executor-snippets\debug.xml:83: Java returned: -1073740791

It was working one hour, and the next, it stopped.  I did some research and the most common solution I found was to delete Netbean's cache and restart the IDE.  I must have tried this about 10 or more times, but no luck.  Thus far, my best result was to get the app to run from the IDE and command prompt.  I accomplished this by copying the app's folder onto my desktop and I ran it from there.  But, I still have the problem with the debugger, however.  It refuses to work.  Here's what I've done so far:

1.) Deleted Netbean's cache (as previously mentioned).
2.) Reinstalled NetBeans 8.1 and 8.2.
3.) Reinstalled the latest Java JDK / JRE.
4.) Restored the PC to the most recent restore point.  Windows 10 came back saying it failed to restore the PC.

My app is fairly simple.  It has a few JFrames and some classes. 

Is there anyone out there that has experienced this problem with a resolution?  Or perhaps any suggestions? If you require more information to help me with my situation, by all means ask.

TIA,


grecinos


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jan 26, 2017)

Using eclipse should fix that.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 26, 2017)

Yea, I want to keep from jumping ship as a last resort.  =/


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 27, 2017)

MustSeeMelons said:


> Using eclipse should fix that.


I would rather use just about everything else before using Eclipse. Just saying.

NetBeans should have a config to say which version of Java to point to and where the binaries are for things like java and javac. I would make sure that they're actually pointing to the latest version of Java you have installed and make sure it's pointing at the jdk and not the jre. Working just from the jdk alone simplifies things. There really (in my opinion,) is no reason to install both the JDK and JRE when the JDK contains everything the JRE does.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 27, 2017)

Still no resolution thus far.  I continue to receive this error message " C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Local\NetBeans\Cache\8.2\executor-snippets\run.xml:53: Java returned: -1073740791".

This corresponds to line 53 (blue colored text) in the "run.xml" file:

<project name="{0} (run)" default="run" basedir=".">
    <target name="run">       
        <translate-classpath classpath="${classpath}" targetProperty="classpath-translated" />
        <property name="run.jvmargs" value="" />
        <property name="work.dir" value="${basedir}"/>
        <property name="application.args" value="" />
        <property name="java.failonerror" value="true"/>
<java classpath="${classpath-translated}" classname="${classname}" dir="${work.dir}" jvm="${platform.java}" fork="true" failonerror="${java.failonerror}">
            <jvmarg value="-Dfile.encoding=${encoding}"/>
            <redirector inputencoding="${encoding}" outputencoding="${encoding}" errorencoding="${encoding}"/>
            <jvmarg line="${run.jvmargs}" />
            <arg line="${application.args}" />
            <syspropertyset>
                <propertyref prefix="run-sys-prop."/>
                <mapper from="run-sys-prop.*" to="*" type="glob"/>
            </syspropertyset>
        </java>
    </target>
</project>


Any ideas?


----------



## grecinos (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's an update on my situation:

I've been able to narrow down the problem.  I'm using an MS Access DB on the backend.  In order to connect to the Access DB, I am using jackcess and its dependent library files.  There is one dependent file called "commons-logging-1.2.jar".  If I remove that jar from my library, my app runs but bombs out with the error message: "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/logging/LogFactory".
Obviously the commons-logging-1.2.jar library is required.  I could use a different database such as MySQL.  I like using Access because I can drop my app just about anywhere without having to setup a DB server.

Any ideas?


----------



## grecinos (Feb 3, 2017)

(crickets), lol.

Ok, another update...

I've decided to migrate my database to SQLite and use its respective library in place of what I'm currently using.  Today, I was able to export my data from MS Access to SQLite.  I was able to create sandbox and confirm that my current code will be relatively simple to accommodate SQLite.  Tomorrow, I plan on testing it to the full extent of my Java app.

Wish me luck


----------



## laliton (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi..

I have the same problem with my project. I re-installed all programs and the OS, but the problem continues. For a while , I'm using a virtual machine with Netbeans installed to develop. 
If I found any resolution, I'll post here.

PS: The message is the same that grecinos received.


----------



## grecinos (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm now using an SQLite database with my java app.  However, I'm running into another problem.  I'm getting an error message that says the "database is locked" and throws a "java.lang.NullPointerException".  Does anyone know a quick fix to this?


----------



## grecinos (Feb 5, 2017)

I was able to resolve the problem I was having with respect to the "database is locked" issue.  Turns out that SQLite does not allow concurrent connections (from what I've researched).  With a bit of ingenuity, I was able to get around this.  My app is now back to where it was before the original problem occurred.  In addition, I was able to get it to work on a Raspberry Pi 2 running Raspbian.


----------

